# Encodage des DVD sur ipad 2



## steinway59 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour!

possesseur d'un ipad 2, je voudrais encoder mes dvd au format ipad, pour les lire sur la tablette, avec la possibilité de choisir les sous titres ou l'audio du film (comme sur un film acheté sur itunes)

Qui sait comment faire? et avec quel logiciel?

Merci!!


----------



## knowledge (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je te conseil d'utiliser Handbrake ( freeware ), le logiciel te permet de ripper tes DVD sous différents formats, tu as même directement un profil spécifique pour Ipad.

Une fois que tu as sélectionné ta source ( en l'occurence ton DVD et le fichier video correspondant ) tu as une rubrique " audio " et " subtiles ", il suffit de les ajouter et de commencer l'encodage qui est un peu long, pour ma part c'est environ autant de temps que la durée de la vidéo, un peu plus si je prend plusieurs options audio.


----------



## steinway59 (1 Mai 2011)

merci! justement j'ai testé handbrake, et aprés plusieurs essais d'encodage je n'ai pas su faire en sorte qu'il propose le choix sur l'écran de l'ipad (comme un film itunes) entre par ex le français et l'anglais ou le choix des sous titres (français, anglais, etc..)
tu pourrais m'indiquer la marche à suivre stp?

et peut-on faire en sorte de mettre les sous titres sous l'image et non pas dedans, avec Handbrake?

merci!


----------



## knowledge (1 Mai 2011)

Pour ce qui est d'une utilisation plus poussée d'Handbrake j'espère que d'autres viendront t'aider d'avantage.

Pour ma part si je prends des exemples de ma bibliothèque, j'ai des épisodes de Futurama qui étaient en .mkv avec plusieurs options audio et de subtiles, et via Handbrake j'ai effectivement récupéré des .m4v avec le choix directement à la lecture sur l'ipad de la langue et des sous-titres, ces-derniers étant placés sous l'image.

Là en ce moment je suis en train de numériser mes DVD par la même méthode, et il est vrai que je récupère des sous-titres qui sont dans l'image et pas avec la possibilité de les arrêter au profit du simple fichier audio.

Je suppose que cela s'explique par la nature du fichier des sous-titres ( je n'ai pas encore fais de recherche sur le sujet ), en l'occurrence je devais être en .bmp pour les DVD et en .srt pour mes .mkv

Pour le moment je ne puis t'aider plus


----------



## steinway59 (1 Mai 2011)

ok! merci!
peut être existe-t-il un autre logiciel, payant ou non, qui permet de faire ce que je cherche, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé
je continue ma recherche...avis aux connaisseurs s'ils peuvent m'aider!


----------



## steinway59 (4 Mai 2011)

retour après quelques tests :
- on peut mettre plusieurs bandes audio avec Handbrake
- pour les sous titres, par contre, on ne peut en choisir qu'un seul type..mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment désactiver les sous titres!
par ex

j'encode mon DVD avec Handbrake, je mets une bande son anglais et français et les sous titres en français,...meme quand je sélectionne la bande audio en français les sous titres restent! gênant!

sur un film itunes, il y a une fonction  qui permet de désactiver les sous titres...comment avoir cette fonction en encodant par handbrake?? qui sait?


----------



## lapinou74 (5 Mai 2011)

Moi je te propose ce logiciel : Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate (payant)
Je l'utilise depuis 1 ans, souvent mis a jour, il encode avec tous les coeurs de ton ordinateur, il utilise la technologie CUDA, en faite si tu as une carte graphique Nvidia, il s'en sert pour encoder encore plus vite.
Maintenant, place au information technique :

- Tu disposes de profil tous différents les un des autres pour iPad, mais aussi iPhone, tous les iPod, Xbox, Ps3, le web.... Et tu peux en créer toi si ils te conviennent pas !

- Ensuite, lorsque tu ajoute une vidéo à convertir, tu peux choisir l'audio (si tu as plusieurs langues sur un même fichier comme le blue ray) et tu choisis les sous titre que tu veux.

-Tu peux modifier la vidéo juste avant de l'encoder grâce a un peut logiciel de montage interne au convertisseur mais c'est léger.

-Ensuite, tu peux dire au logiciel qu'il coupe le film toutes les 20 min etc... ou par taille du genre tous les 500mo etc... Car en encodant d'une grosse qualité, tu va te retrouver avec des vidéos qui font 3 go etc....

-Ensuite, si tu t'y connais dans le domaine de la vidéo, tu peux te mettre en mode avancé et la modifier n'importe quelles informations qui agirons sur la taille, et la qualité au final comme : résolution, bitrate, cadence (30fps...), niveau, le ratio bref, un tas de truc. 

Pour moi c'est un très bon logiciel ! En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------

